# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  Does New Matter have plans for additional hardware?

## EveryDayIDream

Does New Matter have any plans to create additional 3D printers, such as printers with larger build volumes, perhaps multiple extruders, etc.?  If you guys can keep prices down, I could see you being able to sell quite a few different models.

----------


## NewMatter

We're currently 100% focused on making the MOD-t launch successful, but of course are keeping a product roadmap in the background. We're evaluating additional product features we might like to add, and will be relying heavily on customer feedback to decide on the feature set we ship in our next product.

----------

